# liverworts - anybody grow these in vivs?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

these are brilliant in vivs! can cover rocks, wood, backgrounds etc. they can survive very low light aswell but also thrive in bright light. i think they are great  .
nice ground cover alternative to moss sometimes too.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I am exprimenting with one kind right now and I must say i am very pleased. The rate of growth easily surpasses that of even the best fast growing mosses i.e. java moss. I have had it grow from a one square inch plot to simple 16 square inch area in under 2 months. simply phenomanl.

Danny


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Where are you locating these?


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

The nursery I work at, PM me if you are intrested I can sell you some.

Danny


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

*Have any pics?*

Do you have any pictures of your viv or the plant, I am not familiar with them but they sound great.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I prolly pm you soon, ill grow the stuff in my greenhouse first, then transplant it. In the greenhouse it will get better light and will grow fast  . Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

How are you growing them in the terrarium-- aka where and under what conditions.
j


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

*liverworts*

they're actually pretty hardy really. i always take some whenever i see them on walks or paths or such like to add to my collection but i have never found one that grows faster than java moss. i dont suppose you know what specific species you have greenstar? also yeagar i have grown them on rock wood and just a soil mix although i am told they can be grown aquatically! i have discovered they do not necessarily like for the medium onto which they are attatched to be wet but will benefit from high humidity.
some marchantia species can be propogated by taking a leaf from an adult plant and shredding it. the shreds are then scattered onto the substrate and will in time turn into seperate plants.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Where are liverworts native to? I have something that looks like one growing all around my house. If it would do well I think I'll put some in my tank. I noticed some have star like things on short stalks protruding from them. Any idea what these are?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Your in luck! Those are liverworts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

*liverworts*

the ones with the stars are females try to get some males and females in your tank.they sound like a marchantia species so high light will be needed


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Any updates on Liverwort?

Does anyone have a picture that they can post?

Where can you get it? I'm just not having good luck with moss as a ground cover.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

*liverwort*

ive got loads of liverwort and have a pretty much unlimited wild supply from which i can collect spores etc. 
if you want to find some try looking on the inside of river banks or go to a garden centre with a green house and look under on the ground in there. these are actually considered a pest in plant nurseries.
if anybody has any real trouble finding some i could send you some but i live in the uk so you'd need to tell me how and i wouldnt be able to guarantee they're arive in one piece


----------



## xxll (Jul 12, 2004)

when i was over in england this summer at the royal batanical gardens i saw the stuff everyware and quickly fell in love with it, but i seem to be having the same truble as others, there defnatly isnt any growing in the woods in my area(nj), i havnt checked any nuseries yet but im pretty sure they wont carry it. but there does seem to be some growing on a pecie of cypress wood in one of my tanks! but they are very small most are like 1/16th of an inch, i noticed them about 2 months ago and they havnt seemed to have grown much and from what iv heard from you guys they seem to gtow quite quickly, so is there anything i can do to make them grow faster..or at all lol......also i plan on using it for several other tanks that i will be setting up soon, so again, is there anyware that i can order some from? or i might buy some from one of you guys
thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

I just noticed that i have liverworts growing wild in one of my tanks! I dont have the slightest idea where it came from, but it has started growing on the rocks and along the line where the substrate meets the glass. it really adds a nice touch to the parts of the tank that moss doesn't grow in. i think that i will leave it where it is, from what everyone is saying, it's difficult to grow. i guess i must just have gotten lucky and had the perfect conditions =)


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

*liverworts*

they grow best in moist alkali soil with bright light.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a liverwart growing on a rock with some moss in my plant tank (terrarium minus frogs, using to propagate sensitive plants). At first it got brown spots and wasn't all that happy but after it adjusted its sent out new little leaves everywhich way. I would love to try a larger group of tropical liverwart, and given time I think this one will give me a nice sized patch 

I would imagine the liverwart around here is adapted to the seasons? Would it go the same as the moss I collect around here for my salamanders, going dormant in the winter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*dormantness*

i live in scotland and i dont think the species we get go dormant in winter, they just dont spread out. they are often the first plants to recolonize an area after a forest fire or suchlike.


----------

